# 60 days, 2 hours a day of Neuro Sculpting



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

http://www.neuro-sculpting.com/training/
_
I am convinced its the answer, and i am dedicating myself to doing neuro sculpting excercises 2 hours a day, for the next 60 days.

I expect to see great results. I will post my progress
_


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

"Neuro-Sculpting!©™, similar to Body Sculpting, is the molding and reshaping of one's own mind for greater brainpower." oh lord.
There are better things to waste your time on.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Amphoteric said:


> "Neuro-Sculpting!©™, similar to Body Sculpting, is the molding and reshaping of one's own mind for greater brainpower." oh lord.
> There are better things to waste your time on.


I guess we will find out. Thats really an outrageous statement for advertising, in reality excercises such as this can increase will power, eliminate negative thoughts, and allow the person to do the things they desire.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

day one complete

the excercises require ridicolous self control


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

I am ready to give this another go, but on a reduced level, since life is very busy now. I know that regardless of how good my life is at thirty I will never reach my full potentiol unless I am able to harness the full power of concetration

Thus here I go again

My first goal is to imagine a green triangle with black borders for 60 seconds, and not let that image go

Thanks


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Good luck. I'll look more into this later. Seems like something that might interest me. I tried to go to the website but it isn't working for me.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

How are the exercises going? I've read of a similar exercise to the triangle one you mentioned, except without the black borders. I never was that successful at it. 

Is that site free or do they limit things unless you pay? I couldn't get much info on the site without being asked to join.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I've been working on some mental exercises myself. One I've been doing is before I go to bed trying to remember exactly what meals I had that day and previous days if I can. Also Worked on memorizing the periodic table of elements yesterday(got to about 30+). I had read on a site that memorizing a poem a week was a good exercise, but since I'm into minerals the periodic table of elements seemed more useful for me. I haven't given the triangle exercise you mentioned a serious try yet though.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

slyfox said:


> How are the exercises going? I've read of a similar exercise to the triangle one you mentioned, except without the black borders. I never was that successful at it.
> 
> Is that site free or do they limit things unless you pay? I couldn't get much info on the site without being asked to join.


I have been able to hold it for one minute, took a few tries. Mind you I have done some meditation since last year,

Next challenge is to hold it for 2 minutes.

Oh I dont know anything about the site, if they are selling anything its a scam. I read the original book, which had a bunch of exercises but the all revolve around the same concept

The idea is to focus on one object to the point of ignoring all other thoughts, thereby developing self control over ones thoughts and the ability to concentrate.

I was able to do 1 yesterday, working on 2 now.


----------



## South Keys (Nov 6, 2013)

That looks a lot like meditation.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Zeeshan said:


> I have been able to hold it for one minute, took a few tries. Mind you I have done some meditation since last year,
> 
> Next challenge is to hold it for 2 minutes.
> 
> ...


Good job and good luck with 2 minutes. When I've tried that exercise in the past I've had difficulty. I have better luck visualizing myself in a setting like in a forest, etc but that probably doesn't help much with concentration.

I'm going to continue doing mental exercises in general. I probably should get back into doing Sudoku. I'll have to look into the book, but I know there are a lot of sites online with concentration and mental exercises.


----------



## CalebIV (Feb 10, 2013)

I agree with South Keys... meditation, mindfulness. You should also look into nutrition if you want better concentration.


----------

